# Attention shrimp lovers!!...& Buffalo Chicken Meatballs



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2013)

* Try this quick way to make fabulous shrimp.*



*Melt a stick of butter in the pan. Slice one lemon and layer it on top of the butter. Put down fresh shrimp, then sprinkle one pack of dried Italian seasoning. Put in the oven and bake at 350 for 15 min. Best Shrimp you will EVER taste.*
*The picture is just after removing from oven.*


----------



## Julie (Apr 21, 2013)

are you using raw or pre-cooked shrimp?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2013)

Recipe said fresh shrimp but I bought precooked frozen.


----------



## Julie (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet that is what I have in the freezer and I did see where you posted on FB that you made this for supper and it was great.

I'm thinking of making this tomorrow. My freezer is sick so we went out and bought another one so Mike can work on this one and I found a couple bags of pre-cooked shrimp among a crap load of other meats I had no idea that I had.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I never knew you could buy ground chicken either in the store. But after seeing a post for Buffalo chicken meatballs I had to try them. I made those last night and they were good. Today I heated up left overs and added them to mashed potatoes and drizzeld the buffalo sauce over them and it was to die for to.


1 pound lean ground chicken

 1 egg

 1/2 cup pankobreadcrumbs 

 1 carrot

 1 stalk celery

 2 green onions 

 1/2 teaspoongarlic powder

 1/4 teaspoonsalt

 1 ouncecrumbled blue cheese

 1/2 cup Frank'sHot Sauce (or your favorite), divided

 1 tablespoon butter

*Step by step*

 Preheat theoven to 350F.

 Line a cookiesheet with foil and coat with nonstick spray.

 Cut the celery,carrot and green onion into large chunks and throw into a food processor.

 Pulse to chopinto small bits.

 In a largebowl, combine the vegetable mixture, chicken, egg, breadcrumbs, garlic powder,salt, 1/2 the hot sauce and the blue cheese.

 Gently foldtogether to combine, but don't overmix.

 Form themixture into small meatballs - you should get about 28 small meatballs.

 Place themeatballs on the cookie sheet.

 Bake for 20minutes.

 While themeatballs are baking, put the rest of the hot sauce and the butter into amicrowave safe dish.

 Microwave about30 seconds, until butter melts.

 Stir well tocombine.

 Remove themeatballs from the oven and allow to cool for a few minutes.

 Place themeatballs onto a serving dish and drizzle with butter/hot sauce mixture


----------

